# Meter and SEC's



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

So I'm planning to do a 200 amp service with aluminum service entrance-entrance cable and copper conductors to my distribution panel. Aluminum on the line side, copper on the load side. I seem to recall there being some kind of code article for this but I couldn't find it. I think I'm ok but wanted to confirm with the best electricians on the net.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

I know the cost of copper is dropping...

But considering the price spread, why not use aluminum coming and going?

Are you too close to the Atlantic?


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

not sue if there is a CODE on this , other than al needs to be bigger and needs proper torque AND anti ox.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

The copper is much easier to install in the ATS and the panel's very close. 

I checked article 310 and 230.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

there was no mention of an ATS , but i dont know why copper would easier except for smaller mil wire?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

papaotis said:


> there was no mention of an ATS , but i dont know why copper would easier except for smaller mil wire?


That's exactly why. The 4/0 aluminum can be a pain in the ass to work with. Not too bad, but enough for me to quote copper for the generators. The gen itself is always done with copper and I believe that's a Generac spec.


----------

